# Just picked up my gun!!



## cquence (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey guys, its finally here. I've waited 10 days for it. Stupid Cali law!!! Picked up my gun and a box of Federal HS personal defense ammo. Im so excited and anxious to get out to the range next week. Gonna unload at least 300 rounds!


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Thats a good lookin tool/toy.
Good luck with her.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Sweet.


----------



## Willy D (Jun 5, 2008)

Very nice....very nice...

Willy


----------



## DGreenplate (Jan 7, 2008)

*Nice*

Thats a good looking weapon. 10 days? That makes me feel a little bit better about my situation. I live in Maryland, we have an 8 day wait. I just ordered a S&W M&P40 tonight. So sometime next week I'll get it.
Dave G.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Congrats! :smt023


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

congrats on your purchase. you are more patient than myself.


----------



## cquence (Sep 29, 2008)

undrgrnd said:


> congrats on your purchase. you are more patient than myself.


Believe me...I was not patient. I was counting down the days until today! 10 days seems like 20 when you really want it.


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

That in a great looking Sig. Let us know how it shoots!


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

DGreenplate said:


> Thats a good looking weapon. 10 days? That makes me feel a little bit better about my situation. I live in Maryland, we have an 8 day wait. I just ordered a S&W M&P40 tonight. So sometime next week I'll get it.
> Dave G.


Not only is it 10 days in California, but you can only buy one gun every 30 days.


----------



## JustRick (Sep 14, 2008)

Congratulations on the new arrival! Wow, those Federal rounds are an expensive way to get to know a new gun. I shoot S&B FMJ to save $$$ while being attacked by paper targets. The Federal rounds only go into the magazine at home (except for a few to test the magazine with the round).

In Washington, we had to wait nearly 15 minutes to pick up our pistol. :mrgreen:


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Wyatt said:


> Not only is it 10 days in California, but you can only buy one gun every 30 days.


One handgun delivery every 30 days to be exact and I believe Maryland has the same restriction.


----------



## cquence (Sep 29, 2008)

JustRick said:


> Congratulations on the new arrival! Wow, those Federal rounds are an expensive way to get to know a new gun. I shoot S&B FMJ to save $$$ while being attacked by paper targets. The Federal rounds only go into the magazine at home (except for a few to test the magazine with the round).
> 
> In Washington, we had to wait nearly 15 minutes to pick up our pistol. :mrgreen:


the Federals are for the home...I will be shooting Winchester FMJ's at the range. And not only 1 gun per 30 days, but every time you buy a gun, you have to retake the handgun safety test over. which I think is bs!


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

cquence said:


> And not only 1 gun per 30 days, but every time you buy a gun, you have to retake the handgun safety test over. which I think is bs!


The Handgun Safety Certificate is valid for 5 years from the issue date.


----------



## kornesque (Oct 8, 2008)

That sure is a good looker. All Sigs are keepers, but she's precious. Even the magazine looks purty. I'd wait a whole month for that rig. Well...:mrgreen:

Range report when you get back please.


----------



## camss69 (Sep 18, 2007)

Anybody know if you can get those grey laminated wood grips separately? I'd like to get some for my 226 but I don't see them on the sig website.

Nice looking 220 BTW!


----------



## cquence (Sep 29, 2008)

camss69 said:


> Anybody know if you can get those grey laminated wood grips separately? I'd like to get some for my 226 but I don't see them on the sig website.
> 
> Nice looking 220 BTW!


Thanks guys! You can find those grips on ebay. Im going to the range this friday. Gonna unload a clip of the Federal's to see how it performs with her.

True the HGSC is valid for 5 years but on only one gun. If you plan to buy another gun...you have to take another test. the guy at the gun shop told me its valid on only 1 handgun.


----------



## camss69 (Sep 18, 2007)

cquence said:


> Thanks guys! You can find those grips on ebay. Im going to the range this friday. Gonna unload a clip of the Federal's to see how it performs with her.
> 
> True the HGSC is valid for 5 years but on only one gun. If you plan to buy another gun...you have to take another test. the guy at the gun shop told me its valid on only 1 handgun.


I'd check with another guy, never heard of having to take the test again to buy more guns. My friend and my dad both just bought second handguns and neither had to retake the test.

Thanks, I'll check ebay for the grips.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

cquence said:


> True the HGSC is valid for 5 years but on only one gun. If you plan to buy another gun...you have to take another test. the guy at the gun shop told me its valid on only 1 handgun.


You don't have to take the written test again to purchase multiple handguns if you already have a valid HSC.

HSC Program



> *What are the Handgun Safety Certificate (HSC) requirements? *
> 
> Prior to purchasing or acquiring a handgun, unless exempted, you must have a valid Handgun Safety Certificate (HSC). You must present your HSC to the firearms dealer at the time you begin a transaction to purchase/acquire a handgun.


----------



## cquence (Sep 29, 2008)

Maybe the guy was talking about my HSC cause it expires the 31st of this month. Lol Thanks guys


----------



## cquence (Sep 29, 2008)

Cant wait till Friday. Gonna shoot around 300 rounds of Winchesters and probably a clip of my Federal personal defense just to see how it performs on her. I will have a range report this weekend. Also considering buying another clip since it only carries 8 rounds. What do you guys think? 3 clips of personal defense, 24 shots.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

cquence said:


> Maybe the guy was talking about my HSC cause it expires the 31st of this month. Lol Thanks guys


... and the key word is... valid.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Man I love those wood Sig grips..they are just great! Nice gun man..Have a blast and stay safe,:smt023


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

Excellent choice! Great looking pistol. My 220 elite stainless is on order.


----------



## JeffsSig (Jul 13, 2008)

Nice Pick.!
The 220 is among my favs


----------



## ghost stang (Sep 22, 2008)

Congrats on the buy.


----------



## Apex (Oct 16, 2008)

Congratulations on the new 'addition'! :smt023 :smt023


----------

